# Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 MSL - Umbauten Fahrwerk Fragen



## davhoffi (7. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
da ich nichts passendes auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, gibts einen neuen Thread. 
Kurz zu mir und meinem Bike: Bin David, letztes Jahr vom Hardtail auf das RM umgestiegen und von Touren bis zu ersten Anfängen auf einfacheren Strecken unterwegs. 
Das Bike habe ich recht günstig erstanden und es ist in einem wirklich sehr guten Zustand. Der Vorbesitzer hatte ein paar wenige Teile schon umgebaut, die Schaltung habe ich dann noch ersetzt. Der Stand ist jetzt folgendermaßen:
- RM Altitude 750 MSL (2014) Größe L
- Fox 34 Float 150 Evolution CTD, Fox Float CTD 150
- SRAM GX Eagle 1x12
- Avid Elixir Trail 9
- Sixpack Lenker und Vorbau 
- Rockshox Reverb Stealth







Das Bike macht schon mächtig Laune und auch optisch find ichs ganz lecker. 

Am Fahrwerk würde ich gerne noch was machen. Sackte mir teilweise etwas zu stark durch. Mit mehr Luft wurde es zu hart. Mir schwebt eine 36er Fox Factory Gabel vor. Günstig wäre eine 2015er zu bekommen. 
Nun ist die Frage, lohnt das? 
Sollte man wegen der Geometrie den Federweg bei 150mm belassen oder wären auch 160mm fahrbar? 
Was mir direkt dabei auffiel ist das fehlende CTD. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Sollte man eher ein neueres Modell mit 3-Position nehmen?
Als Vorteil fiel mir die Möglichkeit auf 20mm Achse umzusteigen auf, ist es das Wert?
Eine Menge Fragen, vielleicht sogar noch mehr, aber vielleicht kann ja schon jemand weiterhelfen.

Beim Dämpfer bin ich da vorsichtiger, weil das Setting ja stimmen muss.

Sonst noch Vorschläge, was man machen könnte/sollte?

Bzgl. des Fahrwerksupgrades auch gerne einen Tipp über die Abstimmung geben.


----------



## mrwulf (7. März 2018)

Habe ja das gleiche Altitude, nur ist bei meinem bis auf den Steuersatz nichts mehr original.

Die Federgabel hatte ich damals gleich als erstes ausgetauscht, die 2014er Fox 34 taugt überhaupt nichts!

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Pike RC oder RCT mit 160mm Federweg, oder eine Fox 36 ab 2016 (die 2015er Modelle waren von der Grunddämpfung her sehr hart abgestimmt). 
Wenn Du eine 36 mit 20mm Achse nimmst, benötigst Du eine neue Nabe vorne (die orig. verbaute nimmt nur 15mm auf und lässt sich nicht erweitern/umbauen auf 20mm). Falls Du noch die originalen Laufräder hast, empfiehlt sich sowieso ein Wechsel (da sehr schwer, schlecht tubelessfähig und die Felgen windelweich/beulenanfällig sind).

Den Dämpfer hatte ich damals gegen einen ´16er Fox Float X getauscht. Der ist schon besser als der verbaute Evolution CTD, aber hat sich jetzt auf normalen Trails nicht so spürbar auf die Perfomance ausgewirkt wie die Federgabel, die macht den meisten Untershcied aus. 
Der Float X hat aber klare Vorteile auf harten langen Abfahrten. 
Falls Du doch den Dämpfer wechseln möchtest ist meine Empfehlung bei 80kg aufwärts einen härterer Compression Tune zu verbauen. Der ist original M (Medium) ich habe beim Float X auf F gewechselt, das ist sehr angenehm.

Viel Spaß beim Umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davhoffi (7. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Das bestätigt meine Vermutung. Den Dämpfer den du verbaut hast könnte ich auch bekommen aus einem Rallye, allerdings ist mir die Gabel derzeit tatsächlich wichtiger.

Wie oben schon angesprochen habe ich die Möglichkeit an eine günstige 2015er zu kommen. Die hatte ja noch die Möglichkeit 15er oder 20er Achsen wahlweise zu montieren. Bekommt man die Abstimmung weicher oder ist das ein generelles Problem der Gabel? Die anderen 36er Factorys sind meist deutlich teurer. Da wäre die Pike tatsächlich eine Alternative. Welche Gabel hast du verbaut?

Die Laufräder würde ich mal noch drauf lassen (original), würden dann bei dem ersten Schlag rausfliegen, man bekommt ja doch nichts mehr dafür und rollen tun sie ja...


----------



## mrwulf (7. März 2018)

Habe eine Pike RCT3 verbaut mit 160mm Federweg.


----------



## davhoffi (7. März 2018)

Einfach ein geiles Bike! 
Woher hast du das Gabeldesign bekommen?

Hab jetzt als Alternative noch ne 36er Elite von '16 gefunden. Ist ja im Prinzip ne Factory ohne Kashima, liege ich da richtig? Die scheint neu zu sein und liegt auch im Preisrahmen, zudem in der Nähe. Damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## robbi_n (7. März 2018)

www.slikgraphics.com


----------



## klickfisch (8. März 2018)

Was auch gut funktioniert: DVO Diamond Gabel und DVO Topaz Dämpfer.


----------



## davhoffi (11. März 2018)

Es ist nun einen Fox 36 Performance Elite aus 2016 geworden. Die Gabel hat derzeit noch 170mm Federweg. Werde sie mal so einbauen und berichten, ob das geht und wie sie sich so verhält. Dämpfer bleibt vorerst wie oben beschrieben bestehen. Hätte einen CaneCreek dabei bekommen können, der passt aber leider absolut nicht in den Rahmen, viel zu wuchtig.


----------



## mrwulf (12. März 2018)

Das ist bestimmt eine gute Gabel...ist doch angeblich wie die Factory nur ohne Kashima. 

Wenn ich es korrekt im Kopf habe ist die Bauhöhe der Fox 36 etwas geringer als ne Pike. Da sich die Pike 160mm sehr gut fährt im Altitude, sollte die 170mm 36 auch noch vernünftig von der Geo gehen. 
Nimm einfach zur jetzt verbauten 150er 34 einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau weg, falls Du auch die Freude an steilen Anstiegen behalten möchtest (falls für Dich relevant). 

Bild nach dem Einbau nicht vergessen


----------



## davhoffi (13. März 2018)

Habe die Gabeln mal nebeneinander gehalten und war doch recht erstaunt, wie kurz die 36er gebaut ist. 
Zwischen Mitte Achse und Oberkante Schaft (gleiche Schaftlänge) sind nur knapp 5mm Längenunterschied messbar, die die 36 länger als die 34 ist.

Bilder folgen, sobald die Bremsadapter da sind.


----------



## davhoffi (17. März 2018)

Habe mal eben ein Foto geschossen. Die ersten Meter waren echt klasse! Ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl als vorher. Bin auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt gespannt, muss aber mal erst das Salz abwarten... Hat heute wieder geschneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (7. Juli 2019)

Da ich Probleme mit meinem Fox Float CTD CXKK EVol Remote habe (schmatzt trotz Service bei Fox) wollte ich euch fragen was ihr empfehlt. Wiege 72 kg fahre vorwiegend Trails gerne steil hoch wie runter. Das Bike kann bergab mehr als ich.
Den Remote finde ich gut und würde ihn gerne weiter nutzen da der Hinterbau doch deutlich auf die Antriebseinflüsse reagiert und man sonst zuviel Energie in die Federung pumpt.
Was ist eure Empfehlung für ein 770 MSL Rally Edition?


----------



## kgiw78 (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe bei meinem 750 Msl Rally eine X-Fusion Metric Hlr mit 20mm Achse und einen Vector Air Hlr verbaut. Einfach super! Die Gabel ist super und Dämpfer und Gabel sind sehr gut einstellbar. Die Gabel kostet bei Lemonshox 666 Euro und der Dämpfer ca 450 Euro. Über eBay gab es die Gabel aus den USA für 350 Euro!!!! Ohne Versand und Steuer.
Hab als Vergleich noch ein Bronson X01 2018 mit 36er Elite und  Dpx2 das ich vom Fahrwerk her schlechter finde.


----------

